# Speedy, Blackbay or Superocean Heritage?



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

To be honest I've pretty much made up my mind and settled on searching for a Black bay. I'm looking in the 2 grand range and I'm open to other suggestions. I've not really based my choice on cash restrictions but more what I like, though conversely I can't think of anything at even twice the 2 grand price range that I like better than the BB or in fact any of these 3.

I've really settled on the BB because I can't think of anything I dislike about it, it just seems to hit a sweet spot between class and understatement. The real reason I'm put off the Speedy is despite its undoubted classic status especially in moon watch form, I've never really been a Chronograph man, I always find the dials too busy and dislike case pushers.

Then to the SH, well difficult to ignore but the lugs are just a bit bulky.

Anything I'm missing / forgotten about? Either alternatives in the 2 grand range as it is enough to spend for me, or any particularly strong favourites of the above 3?

Here are 3 examples just a few images grabbed off google, I've found the bb at a good seller with warranties and virtually new as a full set for 2 grand, the speedy pushes that to 3 grand and is quiet a bit older, the SH is in between at £2.5k. As I say I'm heavily leaning to the BB, but am I missing something else or in fact something important with regards these 3? Over to you chaps.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Out of the 3 I would go Speedy Pro, but I like Chronos and have one and always will I hope, a bit left field but if I was looking at the 1-2k range I would try to find a Baum + Mercer Copeland XXL again, had one and sold it but I believe a future classic and would love another. Roughly 1.5k last time I looked.










( pic off the web )


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

I like the Breitling......looks overall just prettier, more balanced IMHO :teethsmile:


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Black bay all the way. :thumbsup:


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

I'd go for the Breitling. I've had a few speedys and still have an automatic reduced. Nice iconic design but very dated and in my opinion the current iterations are miles away from the actual 1960s speedys that went to the moon

The Black bay looks solid and undoubtedly is as good quality as the Breitling but I can't stand the minute hand that I think looks crude.

Just my tuppence worth so please don't start a riot over the above


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

Right Nigel first if all I thought the Omega was 'it' :laugh:

Secondly (and Im only telling you this because I hold you in high regard) the one linked below I happen to know is £1800 and i know this because I enquired and nearly bought it myself but couldnt get a PX price on my GS, it is apparently mint and comes with leather and nato as well as bracelet (not sure why the price is now only on application?)

I think you know where my money would go

https://www.chronext.co.uk/tudor/black-bay/79220r/10535


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

Speedy for me too...............

Im so predictable!


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

But......

https://www.brownsfamilyjewellers.co.uk/watches-c20/breitling-breitling-aerospace-evo-multifunction-p25446

https://www.brownsfamilyjewellers.co.uk/watches-c20/omega-omega-seamaster-300-m-chronometer-p977

oh i dunno dont listen to me i am a clown with watches, never satisfied 

you are living my dillema for the last month


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Black Bay for me, I'd just have to learn to live with that hour hand.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2016)

I like the look of the Breitling.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

:laugh: I think you'd have received a more definitive answer from the old Top Gear team.

Nigelp said about the Black Bay:



> it just seems to hit a sweet spot between class and understatement.


 Yes, for me I think you hit the nail right on the head. I'd go for the BB too. It's different enough to be a bit of a head-turner without being too ostentatious. The Breitling is quite nice but can't make up its mind whether it wants to be a pilot watch or a dive watch and, without clearer markings, the bezel is a bit of a nonsense. The Omega is, as you say, a classic but shh, don't tell anyone I said so, it's a bit boring nowadays!


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

rhaythorne said:


> Yes, for me I think you hit the nail right on the head. I'd go for the BB too. It's different enough to be a bit of a head-turner without being too ostentatious. The Breitling is quite nice but can't make up its mind whether it wants to be a pilot watch or a dive watch and, without clearer markings, the bezel is a bit of a nonsense. The Omega is, as you say, a classic but shh, don't tell anyone I said so, it's a bit boring nowadays!


 Completely agree about the Brietling, and I don't like the slanted links in the bracelet either. I also agree about the SMP. Thy are great watches, but seem to me to be the first port of call for non-wis wanting a decent watch (after TAGs perhaps). I blame Bond.

Having said that, if I won one in a competition I'd be chuffed.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

not usually a brightbling fanboy but the superocean by a country mile - the tudor and the speedy don't do much for me i'm afraid.

would also have to agree with jason though - the copeland is a stunner , and i would prefer it to the superocean but not many about ... having missed out on 2 in the last year i may need to consolidate a bit and bite the bullet - i dont need 8 watches really ...


----------



## SlimJim16v (Mar 29, 2011)

All very nice, but Speedy for me. But then I like chronos and watches that do a bit more.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Montybaber said:


> Right Nigel first if all I thought the Omega was 'it' :laugh:
> 
> Secondly (and Im only telling you this because I hold you in high regard) the one linked below I happen to know is £1800 and i know this because I enquired and nearly bought it myself but couldnt get a PX price on my GS, it is apparently mint and comes with leather and nato as well as bracelet (not sure why the price is now only on application?)
> 
> ...


 Many thanks I've booked marked that 



badgersdad said:


> Black bay all the way. :thumbsup:


 Thanks and you are ahead of me having already had one on the wrist If I remember correctly, 'it loved' - your wrist. Such a wonderfully categorical and correct statement. I use it often now :teethsmile:



rhaythorne said:


> :laugh: I think you'd have received a more definitive answer from the old Top Gear team.
> 
> Nigelp said about the Black Bay:
> 
> Yes, for me I think you hit the nail right on the head. I'd go for the BB too. It's different enough to be a bit of a head-turner without being too ostentatious. The Breitling is quite nice but can't make up its mind whether it wants to be a pilot watch or a dive watch and, without clearer markings, the bezel is a bit of a nonsense. The Omega is, as you say, a classic but shh, don't tell anyone I said so, it's a bit boring nowadays!


 Yes it does sum it up really doesn't it, sort of has that certain 'it' factor and does not need to shout loudly. Its the prettier quieter sister to the Sub. I think. The more intelligent girl too :teethsmile: .


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

^^^Yes and I think you have summed up well what I was struggling with in terms of the Speedy, its a bit long in the tooth somehow and not in the sense of having good bite, like a Rover SD1 Vitesse. Looked wonderful back in the 60's as did the original XJ and has aged a bit like the Jag, still a classic, but somehow well just somehow in the modern world it ain't quiet what it started out as.


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Have you seen these? Black bay 36mm. I think that's rather classy.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Nige I'd go for the brightlight on mesh every man and his dog has a speedy and the Tudor not sure . Get the one you ain't gonna flip in a couple of weeks , then it will be deemed as a so called keeper . That's until you flip it to me coz I like the brightlight .


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

To be fair to the Speedy Nige, all 3 watches you show blatantly take a heavy dose of inspiration from past designs. The BB while very attractive is merely a Tudor Snowflake Sub reissue (which was a lightly altered Rolex Sub derivative) and the Breitling is heavily influenced by the Blancpain fifty fathoms. None are truly radical or ground breaking and are typical of the current vogue for a faux classic look. In your shoes I would look closely at the Pelagos if I were looking for something less derivative of 1950s designs.

Just my 2p, I would be happy to own any of the above but since you raised the issue of classic design vs tired hackneyed copy.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

badgersdad said:


> Have you seen these? Black bay 36mm. I think that's rather classy.


 very nice just the sort of help I'm after that really is another in the pot thanks

Its basically a cooler Rollie explorer isnt it



Padders said:


> To be fair to the Speedy Nige, all 3 watches you show blatantly take a heavy dose of inspiration from past designs. The BB while very attractive is merely a Tudor Snowflake Sub reissue (which was a lightly altered Rolex Sub derivative) and the Breitling is heavily influenced by the Blancpain fifty fathoms. None are truly radical or ground breaking and are typical of the current vogue for a faux classic look. In your shoes I would look closely at the Pelagos if I were looking for something less derivative of 1950s designs.
> 
> Just my 2p, I would be happy to own any of the above but since you raised the issue of classic design vs tired hackneyed copy.


 Yes good sense thanks something else for me to mull over

Yes very interesting when put side to side mmmm hard one!


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Nigelp said:


> very nice just the sort of help I'm after that really is another in the pot thanks
> 
> Its basically a cooler Rollie explorer isnt it


 Cooler, maybe. Cheaper, certainly.

Or like a much more expensive Zex..

Why not pony up a bit (a lot) more and have an oyster perpetual?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

badgersdad said:


> Cooler, maybe. Cheaper, certainly.
> 
> Or like a much more expensive Zex..
> 
> Why not pony up a bit (a lot) more and have an oyster perpetual?


 If I was 63 rather than 43

At the mo the Pelagos as just nudged into the lead over the BB but still very much 50/50


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Nigelp said:


> If I was 63 rather than 43


 What happens when you get to 43 then? I'm 40 and would gladly wear one of those!


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

looking at the pic with the BB and Pel side by side the latter just looks a bit smoother sleeker or is it me?


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Nigelp said:


> If I was 63 rather than 43


 Ooh, that stings.

:boxing:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Krispy said:


> What happens when you get to 43 then? I'm 40 and would gladly wear one of those!


 when you get to 43 time moves more slowly and so do you :teethsmile:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Nigelp said:


> looking at the pic with the BB and Pel side by side the latter just looks a bit smoother sleeker or is it me?


 Quite a few high street jewelers are carrying Tudor now. Both lovely watches but the Pelagos stands out a mile in the displays


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Krispy said:


> Quite a few high street jewelers are carrying Tudor now. Both lovely watches the Pelagos stands out a mile in the displays


 It does in the picture to its just a bit less glitzy somehow and looks the more expensive for it



badgersdad said:


> Ooh, that stings.
> 
> :boxing:


 It can't you were born in '73, you sapling you. I'm a December '72 :laugh:

Tut...kids


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Krispy said:


> What happens when you get to 43 then? I'm 40 and would gladly wear one of those!


 Lumbago, Gout, and a severe allergy to anything Rolex. Citizen, however do :laugh: become more appealing.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Show some respect young man. I am April 1972 therefore assume command in a similar way to Lt J Chard in Zulu .


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> Lumbago, Gout, and a severe allergy to anything Rolex. Citizen, however do :laugh: become more appealing.


 :laugh:

My dads got a really itchy rash what goes with that?


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

I'd be all over a Rollie Explorer II, but I guess that's not on the menu.

How about a Tudor Sub?


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

apm101 said:


> I'd be all over a Rollie Explorer II, but I guess that's not on the menu.
> 
> How about a Tudor Sub?


 Yep that's next on my list the explorer 2 would be In The mix too


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

Obviously the pelagos is titanium which for me is a plus, I like the look and a little less weight appeals to me, I would loke to try the pelagos clasp too (with easy adjustment) I think its a really modern looking watch too, I personally prefer a date but really only on a everyday wearer, if its for 'best' I now like a cleaner dial (a recent realisation)

I would be interested how the pelagos case/bracelet dealt with scratches as titanium can mark easily, the black bay is quite a thick case and the sides look very polished which can show marks very easily

One thing i will say is try to look at them in the flesh, the pelagos (for me) didnt quite live up to my huge expectations


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

You want this one :teethsmile:


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Is the the new Christopher Ward :wink:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

None of the above... Well within your budget :thumbsup:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

↑↑↑ That's got Nigel written all over it! :thumbsup:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Krispy said:


> ↑↑↑ That's got Nigel written all over it! :thumbsup:


 That was my thinking....


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

My preference would be 1.Speedy 2. BB and 3.SO. As you understand I am saving my pennies at present for a speedie so its a clear favourite for me. In my opinion it comes out favourite for a multitude of reasons... design, history, value retention, prestige and simply being too cool.

I too would opt for an Explorer II over either the Tudor or Breitling. I just find it more pleasing especially the polar. Safe to say neither the Tudor or Breitling are on my list...the Navitimer would be the Breitling I'd consider...but if you don' t like chronographs its not for you.

The Tudor is a nice design, I can' t really knock it...the Breitling is a bit chunky for your wrist I think it suits bigger men, it's a sturdy timepeice but doesn' t appeal to me.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Daveyboyz said:


> The Tudor is a nice design, I can' t really knock it...the Breitling is a bit chunky for your wrist I think it suits bigger men, it's a sturdy timepeice but doesn' t appeal to me.


 I think you are right with this, I'm still a fair bit off totally making up my mind, and thanks to all for the suggestions. At the moment it is really down to the Pelagos and BB. Though a Speedy reduced is still not out of the question. As regards the Tudor Sub etc suggested above, I'll mull those over too. Going to have to let it sink through the ether for a bit. I will probably go to the local Goldsmiths and try the pelagos and bb.

Thanks for all the suggestions and pointers really useful for me at this stage :yes:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Tudor Black Bay all day everyday in my opinion.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Actually, how about a Panda Speedy? I'm rather loving these at the moment...


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

White on white? Noooope!

Out of the three in the OP I think I like the tudor best. That omega does very little for me.


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm a Tudor fan so the new 36mm BB would be in the mix though I'd probably wait for a decent 2nd hand one or an in house movement. It wears larger by all accounts. Next would be an older Tudor sub as they're a great size, easily serviced and not as common as their Rolex brethren.

Of the 3 you mentioned I'd be asking what you intend to wear it on as if you need a super adjustable bracelet then Tudor wins otherwise the Breitling looks great to me and I dislike most of the brightling stuff so that's saying something. If you really want a 'keeper' then have a look here and start searching as this article opened my eyes to vintage Breitlings Lovely and an interesting read .

There's a FOIS on another forum for £2k with lots of speedies available below that. Just a thought.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

deepreddave said:


> There's a FOIS on another forum for £2k with lots of speedies available below that. Just a thought.


 That FOIS is £2200, not £2K and I saw it first! :wink:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

One of the deciding factors in favour of the Tudor is the fact I've realised I prefer steel to leather, I can wear either but find steel more comfortable in warm weather, having read the comments it seems that there is a clear favour for either Omega or Tudor and Breitling seem to come a distant third among most of us. One other factor leaning me to Tudor rather than Omega is it will be a nice change as I've had quiet a few Omegas now. Also I really like the profile of the BB and do prefer steel so that places it just ahead of the pelagos. I'll wear it pretty much constantly mixed in with a couple of Omegas including my 'new' pre-Bond. I will probably source a good used one as I don't see the point in buying new. Monty put a link on for one at £1,800 for a BB and that is the sort of thing I'm aiming for. To be honest I'm pretty much 100% for the Tudor. Just got to wait for a retainer to come in then I'll treat myself :yes:


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Padders said:


> That FOIS is £2200, not £2K and I saw it first! :wink:


 So it is. I was (factoring in my negotiation skills) thinking of a 911 which had dropped to that price .

You could get a birth year Tudor sub for £2k without b&p.... That said as a day to day wearer a newer model has its advantages.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Just to keep you up to date, on reflection this afternoon sat on the grass, looking at the sea in a Penmaenmawr graveyard. I've changed my mind I'm going to get a speedy reduced. They are 38mm aren't they?

(just in case anyone is interested in developments)


----------



## Wookie_66 (Sep 30, 2013)

I like all 3. Speedy best all rounder. However I always think everyone one has a speedy so I like the others. I like the snow flack hands of a tutor and I like the coin bezel on the tutor and breitling.

I have actually been thinks of starting a post based around a coin bezel.


----------



## Neillp (May 7, 2012)

Nige, how big is your wrist?

i found the BB wears bigger than you would think due to its depth. It felt bigger than a speedy.

i have also had a Tudor sub which really was lovely.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Nigelp said:


> Just to keep you up to date, on reflection this afternoon sat on the grass, looking at the sea in a Penmaenmawr graveyard. I've changed my mind I'm going to get a speedy reduced. They are 38mm aren't they?
> 
> (just in case anyone is interested in developments)


 Have you made your mind up until you change it again . Stop messing around you know you want a Rolex now dont you . Don't waste your hard earned on something you don't really want.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Neillp said:


> Nige, how big is your wrist?
> 
> i found the BB wears bigger than you would think due to its depth. It felt bigger than a speedy.
> 
> i have also had a Tudor sub which really was lovely.


 6 inch so i'm thinking speedy reduced at 38mm



mcb2007 said:


> Have you made your mind up until you change it again . Stop messing around you know you want a Rolex now dont you . Don't waste your hard earned on something you don't really want.


 I often think I'm bigger than I am hence that house brick I swapped you, it looked like it would fit me :teethsmile:


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

6". Are you sure? Actually get a tape measure, one of the old school fabric ones and measure your left wrist. I say that as I am a skinny wretch, well I used to be and my wrist is over 7" and I am no Charles Atlas I assure you. I think you may be underestimating.


----------



## Neillp (May 7, 2012)

At 6 inch i think you are right to not go for a BB but the new 36mm version would be lovely or the Tudor sub as it wears quite small.

remember take your time as most of the fun is in the hunt


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

6" you say, may i suggest


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

I recently tried on the Black Bay and the Brightling Superocean. Both great watches but in the end I had to go for the Planet Ocean (I know it's not in your list). Loved the BB apart from the snowflake hand. There's a new Black Bay Black coming out (or might be already out) which does look great. Can't help here but which every you go for you'll love it :thumbs_up:


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Maybe everyone should own a Speedie at some point but they are common as owt, exist in multiple variations and manual winding means it would get less wear with me.

I've slim wrists too so as a daily wearer I'd suggest:

Modern - the new 36mm BB or an Explorer if you need to scratch that Rolex itch.

Old - a Tudor sub, 79190, before they hit the £3k mark.

Thread closed.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Padders said:


> 6". Are you sure? Actually get a tape measure, one of the old school fabric ones and measure your left wrist. I say that as I am a skinny wretch, well I used to be and my wrist is over 7" and I am no Charles Atlas I assure you. I think you may be underestimating.


 I could be, I haven't got a fabric one but I've got this old plastic one and when I line it up to the zero it only comes round to about 6 even when loose. I guess you could say 6.5 for a nice comfortable fit on a strap.



This is how a 37mm watch wears on me


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Montybaber said:


> 6" you say, may i suggest


 :teethsmile: I tend to go for a max of 38mm 40mm I can do but they do feel a bit clunky. My Grandma always said I come of nobility and I'm not a cart horse :laugh:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

deepreddave said:


> Maybe everyone should own a Speedie at some point but they are common as owt, exist in multiple variations and manual winding means it would get less wear with me.
> 
> I've slim wrists too so as a daily wearer I'd suggest:
> 
> ...


 I think you are right about the speedie, however hard I try I can't imagine myself in a Rolex before I get over 50 and I really want something post 1990. At the mo the speedie reduced is winning hands down, all this is obviously personal to me to I'm not suggesting any one else will think the same as me. But I just know when I look at the speedie it as the 'icon' of my eye, the others will just be watches and I'll get bored.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Nigelp said:


> I could be, I haven't got a fabric one but I've got this old plastic one and when I line it up to the zero it only comes round to about 6 even when loose. I guess you could say 6.5 for a nice comfortable fit on a strap.


 I guess you are right! 6.5in for comfort. In which case you may also be right to avoid anything over 39-40mm. My own max is 42mm and even the LLD was too big for my 7.25" wrist due to the long lugs, I should imagine the SM300 are the same, i.e. to damn long. One other Omega suggestion, not a million miles off the Speedy Reduced and using a similar modular movement is the dynamic chrono, also pretty nice at arround 38mm:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Padders said:


> I guess you are right! 6.5in for comfort. In which case you may also be right to avoid anything over 39-40mm. My own max is 42mm and even the LLD was too big for my 7.25" wrist due to the long lugs, I should imagine the SM300 are the same, i.e. to damn long. One other Omega suggestion, not a million miles off the Speedy Reduced and using a similar modular movement is the dynamic chrono, also pretty nice at arround 38mm:


 Nice but I've never been a lover of the design of the numbers on that version of the dynamic. The only other possibility I'm mulling over now is a Tudor Sub because of some of the suggestions above, so its been a really useful thread for me so far.


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Why post 1990?

Quick tempting Tudor sub shot on a slim flat 6.75" wrist... Below my wrist is the abyss into which all other watches will fall


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Nigelp said:


> Nice but I've never been a lover of the design of the numbers on that version of the dynamic. The only other possibility I'm mulling over now is a Tudor Sub because of some of the suggestions above, so its been a really useful thread for me so far.


 Its not actually my favourite design either, I much prefer the 3 hander but I mentioned it since it shares a lot of DNA and size with the Speedy Reduced. With respect to the Tudor Sub, a very nice well crafted design for sure, I can't help but feel that in some respects it could be considered an in house homage to it's own Rolex cousin. Presumably it is a Sub case and bezel with ETA movement and a dial differentiated enough to not obviously tread on it's source's feet. I mean how different in essence is that really to what Steinhart and countless others produce (and are regularly crucified for on here by Bond)?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Padders said:


> Its not actually my favourite design either, I much prefer the 3 hander but I mentioned it since it shares a lot of DNA and size with the Speedy Reduced. With respect to the Tudor Sub, a very nice well crafted design for sure, I can't help but feel that in some respects it could be considered an in house homage to it's own Rolex cousin. Presumably it is a Sub case and bezel with ETA movement and a dial differentiated enough to not obviously tread on it's source's feet. I mean how different in essence is that really to what Steinhart and countless others produce (and are regularly crucified for on here by Bond)?


 fair point and to be honest I've only paid passing interest in the Tudor, I'm pretty much certain its going to be the Speedie. I had considered an Aqua Terra to and there is a lovely one or was (haven't looked today) on the other side. But I just know in my heart if I get one I will wish I'd bought a speedie. Predictable I know.


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Black Bay 36


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Padders said:


> With respect to the Tudor Sub, a very nice well crafted design for sure, I can't help but feel that in some respects it could be considered an in house homage to it's own Rolex cousin. Presumably it is a Sub case and bezel with ETA movement and a dial differentiated enough to not obviously tread on it's source's feet. I mean how different in essence is that really to what Steinhart and countless others produce (and are regularly crucified for on here by Bond)?


 Whilst there may be a grain of truth in that:


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

You took that rather well. I did realise I was being rather tactless since your picture shows a very appealing piece and I would love one in my collection regardless of design origins. Sometimes I do post stream of consciousness stuff which may be better unsaid!


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Padders said:


> You took that rather well. I did realise I was being rather tactless since your picture shows a very appealing piece and I would love one in my collection regardless of design origins. Sometimes I do post stream of consciousness stuff which may be better unsaid!


 I thought you'd made a good point though I know little about such things your logic seemed sensible. Though putting my own probably nonsense to it, the Tudor Sub appeals because its sort of posh looks like a Rolex but isn't. A bit similar to badge engineering. I was always a Jag man and never wanted the posher badge Daimlers. I know I'm probably spouting rubbish seeing as in the case of the watch the 'engine' is different too. A better analogy might be Rollers and Bentleys. I think the latter used BM engines in the later years in the Arnage and Rollers stuck with the proper Rolls engine in the Seraph. Though I still liked the Bentley better. Nope I'm making no sense I am? :laugh:


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Padders said:


> You took that rather well. I did realise I was being rather tactless since your picture shows a very appealing piece and I would love one in my collection regardless of design origins. Sometimes I do post stream of consciousness stuff which may be better unsaid!


 That adds to it's appeal to me, it has the clarity of design of a Rolex but an unassuming image/presence at a more affordable price. Oh and the blue is the clincher. Black is so meh


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

Nigel let me know if you look at anything in Chronext as I found a voucher code (all helps)


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

mitadoc said:


> Black Bay 36
> 
> Yes yes yes yes yes.
> 
> Yes.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

badgersdad said:


> mitadoc said:
> 
> 
> > Black Bay 36
> ...


 You already have a zex which looks as good. Oh hang on :huh:


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

If you are considering a small chronograph there is the Ollech&Wajs Toledo which I think is about 40mm and also has something of a vintage appearance while being a modern built watch. There are also a number of Sinn watches that fall under 2k. At the price point of the Tudor I think the Omega Seamaster is the better watch. Another alternative is to go vintage you can find a decent chronograph for under 1k.


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

http://www.ernestjones.co.uk/webstore/d/5031133/tudor+black+bay+men's+stainless+steel+bracelet+watch/


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Somet else entered the equation I've just realised the same budget gets one of these.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

so that means I can get a proper grown up watch, so now what?


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Errr that's a Rolex which several pages back you ruled out for ageist reasons. Are you ready for a grown up's watch? Surely the Forum should vote on this.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

deepreddave said:


> Errr that's a Rolex which several pages back you ruled out for ageist reasons. Are you ready for a grown up's watch? Surely the Forum should vote on this.


 Yes this has me a little perplexed too Nige. Either you think Rolex are for fat cigar smoking golfists, as you hinted earlier, or you don't. You can't say you hate them then ponder an Air-King. That is just fickle. Wait. Hang on, I just realised who I am addressing, The Dilettante Kid who never knowingly keeps a piece for more than a month and reserves the right to change his mind when the wind changes! :laugh: :wink:


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Congrats @Nigelp on your 50th birthday :thumbs_up:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Damo516 said:


> Congrats @Nigelp on your 50th birthday :thumbs_up:


 :teethsmile: I know I'd have to have nicotine stained fingers and a sheepskin coat and crinoline pants and brown tie before I could wear that. So it was a bit tongue in cheek.

Any way just to conclude and prove how inconsistent I am I've totally disregarded everything I've said about style and size and gone for something at 42mm with long (elegantly long - though often trouble some lugs) and ordered one of these from Iconic. Should be here in the next 3 weeks. Came in at a similar price to a Speedy reduced so about £1,200 quid delived. With the sail cloth strap.

https://www.longines.com/#!/watches/heritage-collection/l3-674-4-50-0

Its been an old favourite back to when I had my new Hydroconquest 42mm automatic. That cost about 800 quid and at the time I really wanted the LD on sail cloth, but couldn't stretch to it.

On top of that if I'm honest with myself I've never got over my HC in many ways its been my favourite watch to date, as good as any of my more expensive Omegas, So I've a soft spot for Longines as the HC was my first proper watch.

I suddenly realised however hard I tried I wasn't being that stirred by the BB, Breitling and the more I looked at the Speedy the less excited I got.

So I usually find a good way to settle a choice is to browse the stock at watchfinder and just see the options all side by side at random and see which ones jump out and get me all excited and all that (no tittering at the back).

So I was doing this last evening and a few surprises were jumping out at me including the Tag Carrera and Monaco, To be honest the LD had gone out of my mind, but then one cropped up at £1,300 used (not a bargain I know, I've got one slightly cheaper new as is usual with iconic - WF are central London prices - after all) and it made me stop in my tracks.

I found my interest return after trudging through loads of Speedys and to be honest rightly or wrongly getting bored, It took me back a couple of years and refreshed my eyes to what I really liked.

So I've bought an LD, love its size even though its probably big on me I have to admit one of the reasons I liked my HC was for its 42mm, love the relative value for money in getting a brand new watch for around the same price as a used one which may or may not be serviced etc and could give trouble like anything second hand and just preferred the looks and style to anything else up to 2 grand.

Also I get to use the cool words 'sail cloth' and 'LD' in the wruw threads.

Most of all I'm looking forward to being back with a brand new Longines. The brand which for me started off this all crazy journey :teethsmile:










Oh and I just love the back. Yep I know no one will ever see it, but isn't it for reasons like this which separates us odd lot from 'ordinary' people? Thanks to all for the help, I know I've ignored it all.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

I really really like that  that might have to go on my list!


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

Congratulations, I tried one on a few years ago and was really impressed, the internal bezel is very interesting and it is a comfortable watch and has serious wrist presence

There is a reason some watches hold their value


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Well I was the one to advise against this because of the long lugs but I have to say while I owned mine I absolutely adored it: I just didn't wear is all that often. When I did though, people would ask me about it since it looks so different to more modern blingy stuff. It is rather a pity you didn't decide on this a couple of months ago when I sold mine!

Happy Birthday Nige. Enjoy the day and your new Toy!!!! Ah just realised that the 50th birthday gag was in respect to your alleged liking for Rolex. D'oh!!


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks chaps yes it is a looker very classical and understated really despite the size and has a slight darkness of character which I like, there is something beguiling and carefree about the simplicity of the sail cloth strap which I like, 'its sort of dressed down smart'.

Oh I'd better correct one small misunderstanding I think, Its not my Birthday, that will be the 17th of December when I'll be the grand old age of 44, which I can't believe. I'm supposed to be grown up by 44! :teethsmile:


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh just one thing to consider Re the LLD. From my experience, the watch head is very robust and since it is mostly polished can be made perfect with a swish of Cape Cod but the sailcloth strap is very fragile and will fray at the edges very quickly. If I had mine over again and wanted to keep it perfect, I would immediately change the strap for something either hardier or so cheap as to be considered sacrificial and keep the original in the box. OEM Replacements are available but at around £80 if memory serves

One final thing to ponder, do not under any circumstance risk cracking or chipping the sapphire crystal. The replacement cost is horrific, I won't say as it will put you off your cornflakes but if anyone fancies a laugh, look up the crystal cost at Cousins. Hmm looks like it has gone restricted but the last price I saw was scary!


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Very nice Nige I like that a lot .


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Never bought from Iconic before, but I believe they are good, my order is currently 'sourcing' it seems it will take 1 to 3 weeks so they must place the order with their suppliers when you place your order, which must be why you get the same watch for approximately £200 less than else where. I think its nigh on £1,400 at Goldsmiths for example.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes the same watch is £1,380 at Goldsmiths. To be exact I paid £1090 plus 30 quid for special early morning delivery. So it came in at £1,120. So quiet a saving with http://www.iconicwatches.co.uk/?gclid=CIzlzvaSzc4CFdUW0wodBOwGLA So thats good to know.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Well done Nigel, you finally picked one :thumbsup:


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

If you want to keep the Longines strap for 'best' you can source nice sailcloth straps from Bradystraps.com

Its a bit like keeping the polythene on your sofa for the next owner


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Padders said:


> It is rather a pity you didn't decide on this a couple of months ago when I sold mine!


 No it's not!!


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Krispy said:


> No it's not!!


 Hahahahahah. Good point!!!!!


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Padders said:


> Hahahahahah. Good point!!!!!


 If anyone could suggest a good replacement sail cloth I'd be interested, else it's going on a HR Cordura, or maybe even the Strapcode Cordura that someone posted on here yesterday.


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

The only decent sailcloth straps I have found online are sold in the USA. There are plenty of other straps to consider though as you are hardly going diving with it, what about a padded canvas strap?

The LLD is a great watch for the money, that along with the new Oris diver are great remakes of classic watches.


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

Krispy said:


> If anyone could suggest a good replacement sail cloth I'd be interested, else it's going on a HR Cordura, or maybe even the Strapcode Cordura that someone posted on here yesterday.


 Bradystraps.com


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

:sign_wtf:

I is not surprised. Great make and lovely looking watch so congrats. I miss the Conquest Heritage I had for a while and suspect I'll pick up another at some point as it was just lovely in an olde worlde type gone by kind of way.


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

badgersdad said:


> Have you seen these? Black bay 36mm. I think that's rather classy.


 Unfortunately, I saw it in flesh yesterday... Such a disappointment. I assume the shiny polished bezel put me off.

Cheers


----------



## Mack51 (Aug 28, 2016)

+1 for the speedy


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Mack51 said:


> +1 for the speedy


 A bit academic now. Nigel ignored 4 pages of comment and bought a Longines LD.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Mack51 said:


> +1 for the speedy


 :laugh:


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Speedy if it`s an auto one.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

mitadoc said:


> Speedy if it`s an auto one.


 :laugh:


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

it'salivejim said:


> :laugh:


 :laugh:


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Can you reveal the reason for laughing at me?


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

mitadoc said:


> Can you reveal the reason for laughing at me?


 Because he made his decision a while ago now so suggestions are now rather redundant


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Yes, but it`s good to help anybody else in similar situation, probably?

I am sure that nobody can be sure that he has the watch he needs or always wanted.

That`s why we contribute to this forum constantly, we buy/sell/trade and always seek.

Ironically, most of the time, the happiness is just limited until we spot something else.

Cheers

P.S. And I don`t like that Longines


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

mitadoc said:


> Yes, but it`s good to help anybody else in similar situation, probably?
> 
> I am sure that nobody can be sure that he has the watch he needs or always wanted.
> 
> ...


 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

it'salivejim said:


> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


 I am glad I made you smile or laugh.

Cheers


----------

